
Breaking the Law of Information Non-growth - yters
https://www.am-nat.org/site/law-of-information-non-growth/
======
yters
For a short, no math explanation:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18381723](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18381723)

